# Almost there ....



## N2TORTS (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## ILoveTortoises2 (Oct 24, 2013)

AWWW... So darn cute.... Welcome to the world little one


----------



## leaf2002 (Oct 24, 2013)

Soooooo adorable!! Was he the first one to hatch?


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 24, 2013)

leaf2002 said:


> Soooooo adorable!! Was he the first one to hatch?



2nd in this clutch ..... *5 days apart 

BIG babies to boot!


----------



## Weirdkid (Oct 24, 2013)

That looks amazing! I will definitely be contacting you when I'm ready.


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 24, 2013)

More on the way ..........:shy:


----------



## TommyZ (Oct 24, 2013)

Fine JD...you win. Im gonna go ahead and just have all my checks direct deposited into your acct, lol. Super cool bud, im gonna need one of those babies now too


----------



## wellington (Oct 24, 2013)

Why is it that the outer hard shell is always more broken then the inner lining? Is it just because the lining is so pliable that it stretches more then break?
Also, I know very little if anything about Cherry Heads. So what makes them a Cherry Head? They look like RF's too me


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 24, 2013)

wellington said:


> Why is it that the outer hard shell is always more broken then the inner lining? Is it just because the lining is so pliable that it stretches more then break?
> Also, I know very little if anything about Cherry Heads. So what makes them a Cherry Head? They look like RF's too me




Barb, Your right about the inner membrane â€¦.

â€œThe embryos of reptiles, birds, and mammals produce 4 extraembryonic membranes, the 
amnion 
yolk sac 
chorion, and 
allantois
In birds and most reptiles, the embryo with its extraembryonic membranes develops within a shelled egg. 
The amnion protects the embryo in a sac filled with amniotic fluid. 
The yolk sac contains yolk â€” the sole source of food until hatching. Yolk is a mixture of proteins and lipoproteins. 
The chorion lines the inner surface of the shell (which is permeable to gases) and participates in the exchange of O2 and CO2 between the embryo and the outside air. 
The allantois stores metabolic wastes (chiefly uric acid) of the embryo and, as it grows larger, also participates in gas exchange.â€


http://users.rcn.com/jkimball.ma.ultranet/BiologyPages/E/ExtraembryonicMembranes.html

For your species identification you may refer to this thread â€¦.

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-41582.html

For a visual on some of the attributes of a cherry head â€¦â€¦..
Enlarged leg spur-




Marbling of the Carapace 







And even your most colorful redfoot will not produces tortoisesâ€™ like theseâ€¦.
















GOT IT ?


----------



## mightymizz (Oct 24, 2013)

Very Cool!

How long do you keep the newly hatched babies on moist paper towels? Do they also stay in the incubator during this time of absorbing the yolk sac?


----------



## wellington (Oct 24, 2013)

Got it. Thank you for the informative info. Much appreciated


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 24, 2013)

mightymizz said:


> Very Cool!
> 
> How long do you keep the newly hatched babies on moist paper towels? Do they also stay in the incubator during this time of absorbing the yolk sac?



Mizz....Once most of the way out of the egg , I will mist them with warm purified water, removing any "birthing goo" ( the stuff is super sticky) Then I will lay in small containers paper towels along with a soft tissue and make a "nest" thus allowing for the yolk sack to shrink with no pressure on it . I will pop them back into the incubator on the lower shelf and again cover the container with a moist towel. The usually reside in there for about 3-5 days before moving them into a neo- nate care enclosure which is kept at 80* humidity and 86-90 temps. The substrate itself consists of all mosses with no soils at this time. When they are first born they are much like weeble wobbles and usually can not touch the ground. 
The wild thing is with all this â€œbabyingâ€ â€¦ itâ€™s amazing they actually produce , hatch and survive in the wild ..


----------



## mightymizz (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks!

It is amazing with how fragile their egg sac is (at least I imagine it to be) that they do survive in the wild.

I would also assume that if the egg sac ruptures, then they usually die?


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 25, 2013)

Peek a Boo!


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Oct 25, 2013)

Beautiful cherries my friend


----------

